# 1994 Yamaha C40PLRS



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im a long time lurker, but I do not post much.

Long story short, I let my brother borrow my boat for the weekend and some how the wires from the tilt and trim unit the connect to the engine got "pinched" in half. When this happened, I lost all power from my 703 control box as well. 

In reality, I needed a new T/T unit anyway. So I purchased a good used one and installed. When I did this, I replaced the 20amp fuse that connects to the Starter relay. 

Everytime I put the key in, the fuse blows. I have checked all my wires for a short and cant seem to find it. Randomly, the t/t worked for about 3 seconds before the fuse blew.

I have also ordered a new "Neutral Switch Assembly" for the control box thinking that may be it. 

Any ideas here? What i though was a simple t/t replacement has turned south on me. Let me know what you think.

Brendan


----------



## Savannah Reds (Apr 18, 2012)

Got it figured out


----------

